
More precise tracebacks via decompilation - rockybernstein
http://rocky.github.io/pycon2018.co/#/
======
rockybernstein
Author here. Recently incorporated this into Python's traceback module:
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/loctraceback](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/loctraceback)
and have used this idea in Perl (which from the help of perlmonks is where I
got the idea).

I am curious if it has been used in other programming languages as well.

